# Gt



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

Does anyone know what engine the R34 Skyline GT has ? Will upgraded GTR engines fit on the GT engines ? thanx guys, I found a great deal on a R34 Gt Turbo. Peace


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

The R34 GT-R has the RB26DETT


----------

